# Parking



## rebeccaleth (Sep 4, 2012)

And one more thing!

We were told that if you are helped to park your car (this was in Caldas) that if you did not pay the chap a token gesture, then he may not be so nice to your car. Has anyone heard of this? Slightly worrying.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I don`t know who you have been talking to but we have never had any problems in 6 years. All you need to pay is a few cents anyway!!


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I can see your point, but as these guys are usually working the same parking areas daily, they are unlikely to damage your car if you don't give them a tip for indicating a parking space. I have ignored their directing in the past and have not suffered any retribution.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

rebeccaleth said:


> And one more thing!
> 
> We were told that if you are helped to park your car (this was in Caldas) that if you did not pay the chap a token gesture, then he may not be so nice to your car. Has anyone heard of this? Slightly worrying.


It is common throughout Portugal for homeless / jobless people to help guide people into parking spaces and it's customary to give them a euro or so as a "tip." The bit about them keying or damaging your car if you don't is a bit of an urban myth, but the way we see it, they are trying to do something to raise a few euros which is far better for society than crime, so just hand a coin over and know that they will keep an eye on your car for you.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes I'd agree with NLN although we don't give a €


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

One of these guys refused me entry to an empty space at Coimbra B, stating it was reserved for a regular customer of his!!...A commuter supposedly.
Nice little earner for him and a good deal for his regulars too.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I never give more than 50c


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

We have never been asked in the 4 years we have lived in Portugal.......The only times when gipsies are in car parks trying to get money for something or other but 5/6 times in 4 years and most times we decline.
We have quiz nights, coffee morning, raffles and a lot more to raise money for the fire fighters, children's home, animal shelter etc. I think that over 5000 euro has been raised over the last 2 years. Over 2000 euro alone for the fire fighters. The same amount for the children's home and the rest for the animal shelter. This is on going and is a success story for all the expats that attend and live in the Tomar region.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

We have never been asked in the 4 years we have lived in Portugal.......The only times when gipsies are in car parks trying to get money for something or other but 5/6 times in 4 years and most times we decline.
We have quiz nights, coffee morning, raffles and a lot more to raise money for the fire fighters, children's home, animal shelter etc. I think that over 5000 euro has been raised over the last 2 years. Over 2000 euro alone for the fire fighters. The same amount for the children's home and the rest for the animal shelter. This is on going and is a success story for all the expats that attend and live in the Tomar region.:clap2:


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Although I wouldn't want to encourage begging, I guess we should remember how difficult it is to get a job here at the moment, how low the minimum wage and that after two years of not being able to get a job you get no financial support...


----------



## rebeccaleth (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi to you all

Thanks for all your comments. Extremely useful

Regards

Rebecca


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

These guys can be an asset sometimes - if I've stopped in Faro to eat on the way to the airport I use the car park behind the bus station where they operate, give one of them a euro and ask him to keep his eye on the car - that way I don't have to fret about the luggage in the boot.


----------

